
GNAT Community 2020 is here - pjmlp
https://blog.adacore.com/gnat-community-2020-is-here
======
7thaccount
Does Ada have dynamic strings, or do I still have to specify the number of
characters...etc.

~~~
pjmlp
Since 1983.

